# Just heard the "B" word for New England!



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was just watching NECN and Joe Joyce ( The Weekend Guesser) said the models are showing things are lining up with a Polar vortec hooking up with moisture coming in from the Gulf.

He say's its looking like the I95 corridor will be seeing blizzard like conditions with large accumulations of fluffy snow inland. Wednesday is the targeted day! So be ready! and remember "Plow with the Storm"!

Yippee!

Jay


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I hope it comes thru for you guys.You all deserve it and can use it.Good luck fellas.I will do my snow dance for you all.xysport Me shaking it come on snowxysport 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

From everything ive been looking at online most signs point towards that. God i can only hope. Local weather says at this point we still dont know...it could totally miss us. At this point, i wouldnt be shocked if it did miss. But 4 out of 5 models show it becoming a "B".


Sshhhhhhh . . . .


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

2.5" since December 1st. That's it!!. How many inches in upstate NY, 140''?
Anyway, it seems we are going to have party time!!!!At this point I don't care if we have 12" or 3". The only thing I know is that finally I am going to be out plowingxysport


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I need this storm i just did a water pump and what not im minus 550 so i need to get to plus side


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

12-18 CT.....rest up


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

please Make It Happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im goinf yo kill myself if something doesnt happin,althoe i have been playing the piss outa rainbow six vegas, lol


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Pullin for you guys up north!!!*

I'm pullin for you guys. You need a break and THE B word might just Be it !

Ray Grimes


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Good Luck guys.....that would be fun. They are calling for 1"-3" here tonight, and then 6"-8" I guess between Tuesday and Wednesday.....I hope all of us get lucky!payup


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't think there is anyway that it can miss us now (I'm crossing my fingers). It just looks to good. Almost all the stations are saying 100% of snow. The plow is on and I am ready. All I have to do is diesel up the tractor and it'll be go time.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

What are we hearing for CT?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Hasnt been updated lately, but :

*Totals:

Starting from West to East...

Omaha, NE - 6
Des Monies - 6
Chicago - 5
St. Louis - 2 with mix
Springfield, Il - 6
Fort Wayne - 6
Indianapolis - 8
Dayton - 6
Cincinnati - 5 with mix
Columbus - 8
Cleveland - 10
Charleston, WV 5 and ice
Wheeling, Wv 6 and mix
Detroit - 2
Pittsburgh - 8 mix
State College - 10
Altoona - 12
Johnstown - 14
Scranton - 12-18
Erie - 5
Harrisburg/York - 16
Philly 12 some mix
New York 12 some mix
Long Island 4-8 some mix
Atlantic city - 5 mix
Washington 12
Baltimore 12
Northern New Jersey - 12-18
Allentown - 12-18
Boston 12
Hartford - 12-18
Portland, me - 12
Binghamton - 8
Albany - 6
Elmira - 6
Hagerstown, MD 12-16
Roanoke - 6-12
Richmond - 4-6 mix
Norfolk - 3 mix
Providence - 12 mix

North Carolina to Kentucky on South Rain and perhaps some ice. *


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Damn......


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Update...
just watched Ch 30's weather. I dont get these a$$ holes!!!! "We know a storm is gonna happen but not sure where or what it will do or even what form of precipitation it will be in..." WTF is that! Then on the 5 day, he shows snow for Wed with a high of 25 and a low of 18, but says it could be rain.... how the hell is it gonna rain at those temps!!! If we end up getting f***ked by another BS storm threat, im gonna go totally nuts...ill seriously go mental!


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

06HD BOSS;369425 said:


> Update...
> just watched Ch 30's weather. I dont get these a$$ holes!!!! "We know a storm is gonna happen but not sure where or what it will do or even what form of precipitation it will be in..." WTF is that! Then on the 5 day, he shows snow for Wed with a high of 25 and a low of 18, but says it could be rain.... how the hell is it gonna rain at those temps!!! If we end up getting f***ked by another BS storm threat, im gonna go totally nuts...ill seriously go mental!


I totally agree with ya. I figured I get closer to the truth if I asked here.. Weathermen in this state are too scared to tell ya anything because they can't predict ****.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*keep the faith for us NE guys*



rgrimes945;368859 said:


> I'm pullin for you guys. You need a break and THE B word might just Be it !
> 
> Ray Grimes


Thanks ray we do need a break up hear lots of people hurtin with no plowing so far me included.:crying:


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Guys, I am down here towards the canal and I am starting to get a crappy feeling in the pit of my stomach that we are going to get royally porked on this storm. They are saying there is a good chance we could change to rain and only get minor accumulation's from this one. You guys north and west of I-95 are gonna have some fun though. 12+ inches for you guys. Hopefully we will get enough to at least make SOME money. Winter can really piss me off!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Johnson is north of boston about 8 mi. still on for snow do you know?


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

ADMSWELDING;369456 said:


> Johnson is north of boston about 8 mi. still on for snow do you know?


I am down in Wareham near the Cape Cod Canal. If I was north of Boston, I would be counting my money already from this one!! payup


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I just heard Boston and South may get first snow then mix and snow. from Boston to Ct will get at least 6". Above Boston 12"+.
This kind of sucks because i have been out only once this season and I like to have a few small storms to get use to the route. But any kind of storm is welcome. Finally some $$.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

06HD BOSS;369425 said:


> Update...
> just watched Ch 30's weather. I dont get these a$$ holes!!!! "We know a storm is gonna happen but not sure where or what it will do or even what form of precipitation it will be in..." WTF is that! Then on the 5 day, he shows snow for Wed with a high of 25 and a low of 18, but says it could be rain.... how the hell is it gonna rain at those temps!!! If we end up getting f***ked by another BS storm threat, im gonna go totally nuts...ill seriously go mental!


It might turn to rain because the computer models are now showing the Low tracking almost on the coast.. That is the kiss of death for us in the southern half of Connecticut. Its still to early to say for sure


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i heard maybe 12 plus for sw ct


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

jt5019;369472 said:


> It might turn to rain because the computer models are now showing the Low tracking almost on the coast.. That is the kiss of death for us in the southern half of Connecticut. Its still to early to say for sure


Yah, you guys are in the same boat as we are out here towards the Cape, 18" in Worcester and 2" of slush for us. I got 2 words for the weatherman and its not merry christmas!!!


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

This the lastest that I heard:

We expect snow to break out across the region late Tuesday night as 
southwest flow aloft develops and begins over rides the cold dome 
at the surface. The snow will quickly become heavy early Wednesday 
morning as low pressure organizes off the middle Atlantic coast and 
begins to rapidly intensify...pulling copious amounts of Atlantic 
moisture. The low is expected to rapidly deepen on Wednesday below 
980 mb as it tracks up along the New England coast. Based on our 
forecast of following the GFS ensembles...we do think enough warm 
air will come in off the Atlantic to change parts of southeast 
Massachusetts...Cape Cod and the islands to rain for a time. Would suspect 
that even Boston to Providence would change to sleet or rain for a 
time with the middle level warming...but certainly not set in stone. 
Also...concerned about the middle level warming across areas south of 
the Massachusetts Pike could turn some locations to sleet even with 
temperatures remaining well below freezing. 


Regardless...much of the region should see significant snow 
accumulations. In fact...the potential is there for some locations 
to see over a foot of snow. However...this is uncertain because we 
have to be concerned about a premature change to sleet based on the 
warming middle levels south of the Massachusetts Pike along with the uncertain 
track. What ever happens...based on the forecasted track we 
probably will see locations that due mix with or change to 
rain/sleet change back to snow as the low bombs out. There still 
could be significant accumulations on the backside of the system for 
much of the region...as a nice comma head could form and persist 
into Wednesday evening.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey everyone, were getting the BULK of the storm tues. night, wed morn. The rain isn`t gonna come till later. The "damage will be done by then"!


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

danno;369500 said:


> Hey everyone, were getting the BULK of the storm tues. night, wed morn. The rain isn`t gonna come till later. The "damage will be done by then"!


I like the way you think Brother!! Hope you are right.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Rain on top of a heavy snowfall.. the transmissions love that


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Hoping*

payup I hope this pans out in our favor guys i,ll take 12" for my first out this year.


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Let's cross our fingers, we here close to the canal could sure use a lot of white stuff to help pay the equipment bills. If we get screwed there will be a line of plow guys waiting for their turn on the the Sagamore and Bourne Bridge.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Just sit in the window Tuesday thru Wednesday.... a little while ago, weatherunderground was saying moderate to heavy snow...they are now posting ice pellets! This is for western Mass. 

Ice pellets??? What the H%ll is that?

Predictions....tomorrow morning--heavy ice predicted...tomorrow evening, moderate rain...Tuesday, party cloudy...

Turn out the lights and these weather guys can't find their azz with both hands! Even a crappy store can be sued for false advertising!

If we get a foot, I take it all back Wednesday night! :realmad:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

So, im not gonna be able to sleep for the next two nights, the in the middle of the storm pass out in the truck from being so tired!! Fill up them coffee thermoses boys and lets go plow the snow that new england is( well was) known for for a change!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

06HD BOSS;369414 said:


> Hasnt been updated lately, but :
> 
> *Totals:
> 
> ...


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Storm Predictions*

DO NOT BELIEVE ANY of THE FORECASTS.YOU WILL JUST GET AGGRAVATED WHEN THEY PREDICT A FOOT AND ONLY GET 2".THESE GUYS SHOULD ALL BE OUT OF WORK. I REMEMBER WATCHING THE WEATHER CHANNEL ABOUT 4 OR 5 YEARS AGO WHEN WE GOT A BLIZZARD IN THE ATLANTIC CITY,NJ AREA.BEFORE THE STORM THE FORECAST WAS FOR 3-6 INCHES,AS THE SNOW KEPT FALLING THE FORECAST KEPT CHANGING EVERY COUPLE HOURS.FROM 3-6 TO 4-8,THEN 6-12 AND ON.WE ENDED UP WITH 26".WE WILL SEE WHAT FALLS AND HOW MUCH WHEN IT HAPPENS IF IT HAPPENS. THE END


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

den327;369662 said:


> DO NOT BELIEVE ANY of THE FORECASTS.YOU WILL JUST GET AGGRAVATED WHEN THEY PREDICT A FOOT AND ONLY GET 2".THESE GUYS SHOULD ALL BE OUT OF WORK. I REMEMBER WATCHING THE WEATHER CHANNEL ABOUT 4 OR 5 YEARS AGO WHEN WE GOT A BLIZZARD IN THE ATLANTIC CITY,NJ AREA.BEFORE THE STORM THE FORECAST WAS FOR 3-6 INCHES,AS THE SNOW KEPT FALLING THE FORECAST KEPT CHANGING EVERY COUPLE HOURS.FROM 3-6 TO 4-8,THEN 6-12 AND ON.WE ENDED UP WITH 26".WE WILL SEE WHAT FALLS AND HOW MUCH WHEN IT HAPPENS IF IT HAPPENS. THE END


I am with you..... The only thing I am looking at is, the window and when the street is white ill out... 
I don't know what happened to this winter. I am seriously looking at buying a Fisher V at the end of this season.... I hate to spend all that money if winter left and isn't coming back.. :crying: :angry:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Snow guess totals have dropped quite a bit overnight :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Sounds like we are going to get mostly rain down here towards Plymouth. I don't get, we go 2 weeks freezing our a$$es off with no storms and now it is going to rain. It will get cold again as soon as the storm passes though, 18 here on Friday according to forecast. I'm not greedy by any means, but it would be nice to get a couple decent storms to help get through the slow season though. Just don't seem right!!! I thought New England winters were supposed to tough. What a bunch of horse sh!T. !!!!


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;369456 said:


> Johnson is north of boston about 8 mi. still on for snow do you know?


We're lookin pretty good so far Billy, Worst case scenario is 6"to 12" with a little mixing near the coast. Depending on how it tracks can only get better from there. Good luck pal and if you need anything let me know
B


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*12"-24" I wont hold my breath.lol*

They are saying 12-24" up this way....I'll wait till Wed morning before I get excited...Rain inside 495.....
NECN is talking about a two part storm now,I don't like the sounds of that...To many two parts storms don't have two parts and you sit and wonder when the second part will start up again.:crying: 
Time will tell...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

*The B word stands for bull**it*

They have been saying for a couple of days now, Us longislanders will be getting 3-6", and that it will start 3pm Tuesday... It is a 8pm Tuesday and nothing and now they are saying it will be a mix, b/c 3am tonight it will be warming up to the 30*'s . 
I hope you guys up north get some snow.. I hope you guys in Oswego county are doing ok will all that snow you are having..
Everyone be safe and payup ..


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

This storm was a bust......:realmad: I just got in from sanding.. I was looking forward to that 3-6" they were calling for but....

(ME)   (WEATHER GUY)


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

2:20am here in MA, just came in from a friends house, snows just starting to come down decently, and the sanders are starting to roll... cant wait to see what it actually is come 6am.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Embalmer;371179 said:


> 2:20am here in MA, just came in from a friends house, snows just starting to come down decently, and the sanders are starting to roll... cant wait to see what it actually is come 6am.


Same here it is freezing rain, and the sanders are out too late to go to bed I have to leave a 6:30am.... 
Maybe it will change to snow and i can go out again...:bluebounc


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Hardly anything here. A little bit of ice on the ground. How disapointing:crying:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

KHB;371185 said:


> Hardly anything here. A little bit of ice on the ground. How disapointing:crying:


It is coming down heavier now, and the wind is whipping.. The streets are white..


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

The B word must mean bust, we got about an inch of snow/sleet right now and thats it. Supose to go to rain.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;371219 said:


> The B word must mean bust, we got about an inch of snow/sleet right now and thats it. Supose to go to rain.


How do you like your plow i was thinking of getting one next year?? I was looking at the SS. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay?
How does it do back dragging?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Quality SR;372070 said:


> How do you like your plow i was thinking of getting one next year?? I was looking at the SS. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay?
> How does it do back dragging?


Yesterday was the first time useing it. It came on the truck but I know they are about $4500 new. Maybe more now I haven't checked. As far as back dragging it didn't do the best. Gunna look into a back drag but I haven't been using it alot so why spend the money on it to have it sit and get rusty, maybe if we get another storm or two. The snow was also very heavy and wet, it might do better with a fluffier snow.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;372101 said:


> Yesterday was the first time useing it. It came on the truck but I know they are about $4500 new. Maybe more now I haven't checked. As far as back dragging it didn't do the best. Gunna look into a back drag but I haven't been using it alot so why spend the money on it to have it sit and get rusty, maybe if we get another storm or two. The snow was also very heavy and wet, it might do better with a fluffier snow.


Looks great.. I also have been looking at the 2006 f350.. Maybe in the spring..


----------

